# Serigrafía en casa



## MaMu

Bueno, muchas son las técnicas para la fabricación de circuitos impresos, y hasta a veces nos encontramos con circuitos tan pero tan simples que ni siquiera justificamos el uso de una placa (ni siquiera de las experimentales perforadas). Pero.. cuando si tenemos la necesidad de hacer un impreso, y en el mismo nos encotramos con un numero de buses y/o pistas de diferentes dimensiones de sección, nos vemos obligados a recurrir a métodos como el del fotolito (con la insoladora) o métodos alternativos, como el de las famosas hojas termotransferibles y en al agunos casos, cuando la producción es más amplificadora al método serigráfico. Hace un tiempo estuve averiguando sobre este último método, pero no para crear la matriz serigráfica para fabricar el impreso, sino para el proceso de protección con la famosa máscara antisoldante. En diferentes tonalidades, verde, azul, roja y hasta amarilla. Una de las ventajas de este tipo de protección no solo es la vida útil del impreso, o la calidad del impreso final, sino que nos permite el soldado por ola de estaño de todos los componentes juntos. Muchos se preguntarán como se hace? que materiales se necesitan? donde se consiguen? cómo puedo fabricar una matriz serigráfica positiva y otra negativa? que es la soldadura por ola? a que temperatura debe ser?... y un sin fin de preguntas más... bueno, he decido tomar cartas en el asunto (ya que las preguntas sobre este tema han sido de un número significativo) y voy a realizar un tutorial (con fotos y planos) detallando los pasos para la construcción de un circuito por matriz serigráfica, que incluirá los siguientes temas :

1) creación de la matriz serigráfica para las pistas de cobre
2) creación de la matriz serigráfica para la máscara antisoldante
3) creación de la matriz serigráfica para la impresión de referencia de componentes
4) preparación de islas para baño de PTh (plomo, estaño,plata)


Si a alguien le interesa que agregue algún punto, bienvenido será.

PD: utilizan algun otro método?

Saludos.


----------



## Marcelo

MaMu, ¿vas a incluir los planos para la fabricación de una mesita de serigrafía? digo, para poder aplicar la teoría.
`
Yo uso el método de Press-n-Peel pero no con el papel transfer azul. Lo que uso es papel Glossy para laser obteniendo casi el mismo resultado. Para proteger el cobre lo pinto con un spray epóxico color verde (simulando el vacrel).
Para dejar los solpads sin pintura y aunque parece un método un poco primitivo y tedioso, uso un hisopo o un palillo de dientes para colocarle una capa (bien gruesa) de vaselina sobre cada uno de ellos antes de aplicar el spray. Cuando secó la pintura retiro la vaselina y los solpads quedan expuestos. Luego limpio la superficie con alcohol al 70% y listo para perforar, montar y soldar.

Gracias y esperamos con ansias el tutorial. Ahora vamos a poder fabricar circuitos de mejor calidad. He tratado de buscar información en internet sobre procesos serigráficos, y aunque existe bastante de ella, no la hay en forma detallada y paso a paso. Este tut va a estar fabuloso.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## MaMu

Marcelo dijo:
			
		

> MaMu, ¿vas a incluir los planos para la fabricación de una mesita de serigrafía? digo, para poder aplicar la teoría.



Asi es, se basará en la creación de todo el equipo necesario para la fabricación de circuitos impresos, con materiales muy económicos y fáciles de conseguir. Estará basado en productos serigráficos No Tóxicos. Espero este fin de semana poder empezar a sacar las fotos de todo el proceso desde cero, con los materiales en bruto. Y una vez finalizado el proceso, voy a mostrar un método casero de soldado por ola.

Saludos.


----------



## MaMu

SERIGRAFIA EN CASA - PARTE I

Introducción

El procedimiento serigráfico es muy sencillo, a grandes rasgos consiste en revelar la seda con el diseño del Circuito Impreso, para lo cual será necesario contar primero con el FOTOLITO (Positivo) del Diseño realizado.
El proceso es similar para cualquier estampado pero el enfoque será dado un 100% a la fabricación de circuitos impresos.



*
LISTADO DE MATERIALES


Bastidor Serigráfico -véase Apendice I-
Incluye la construcción y materiales necesarios. 
1 Kg. de emulsión -
1 frasquito de Bicromato -
1 litro de Solvente (serie 300) -
1 espátula de plástico -
Tinta para metal (serie 300) -
Aislante Acrílico (serie 300 + tonalizador de color a alección) -
Lana de acero (virulana/viruta) -
Tinta Blanca (serie 250)-
4 barras de estaño al 40%-
5 Transparencias-
1 porta maceta -

EXPLICANCION DE LOS MATERIALES

*




EDITANDO...


----------



## MaMu

Bueno gente, ya tengo todo el material necesario para la creación del tutorial, pero he decidido armar el mismo en un pequeño software freeware que estoy preparando en Delphi, puesto que voy a volcar toda la información acerca de cada uno de los componentes a utilizar, que según el pais que se seleccione, dará especificaciones más concretas. Una vez que lo termine, seguramente pediré que lo evalúen y una vez aprobado solicitare que sea publicado en este gran foro. El software llevará una pequeña marca de agua, haciendo mensión a Forosdeelectronica.com, donde nació la idea. Cuento con Li-ion y Marcelo para que evalúen la primera versión. Les pido humildemente paciencia, está quedando de maravillas.



Saludos.


----------



## tiopepe123

Si puede ser en PDF mejor que mejor, sobretodo por su facilidad para distribuirla y no se pierda un trabajo muy interesante.

Yo tambien me intereso, pero no lo veia claro, espero copn ansias este tuto.

No corras y hazlo bien, que de pequeños trabajos se nutre internet.


----------



## Chico3001

Duda tecnica ustedes que son maestros en este arte...

De cuanto ha sido la pista mas pequeña que han podido hacer?? se podra aplicar la serigrafia en un circuito de encapsulado QFP o incluso un TSSOP?

Alguna vez lo intente pero no me salio... la verdad es que tenia poco de haber aprendido y me falta experiencia... pero  me quede con la duda... 

Saludos....


----------



## microbitoz

Saludos a todos, soy ingeniero pero cuando estuve en la prepa trabajé en una imprenta, si puedo colaborar en algo con este tema, con gusto lo haré. También me interesa mucho el material que estas preparando mamu. Suerte!


----------



## Manonline

Increible idea mamu... yo tengo un amigo qe tiene una emprsa con maquinas automatizadas y cosas complejitas. Una vez me hizo una placa y qedo INCREIBLE...

Asi qe espero con ansias qe termines el tutorial este... voy a estar en el foro mientras jejejej

Adios y suerte.


----------



## Braulio

Ha pasado ya mas de un año desde que nos parecio leer q un grande del foro prometia a sus seguidores foreros un tutorial q nos enseñaria el arte de la serigrafia para la fabricacion de placas impresas; me aferro a la esperanza y ruego a todos los dioses no me dejen cerrar los ojos sin ver tan cara promesa hecha realidad...


----------



## Trinquete

Hola a todos:
Hace 20 años que realicé trabajos en Serigrafía ,si mis conocimentos sirven ,para algo ,no duden en consultarme.Puedo facilitar una publicación sobre este tema.
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Braulio

Trinquete:

Nos haras a todos un gran bien si publicas aqui en el foro tu material, te lo agradesco de antemano por todos los que vamos a usarlo. Muchos salu2:

BRAULIO


----------



## Trinquete

Hola a todos:
No preocuparos ,solo tengo un problema,me falta tiempo;pero a la mayor brevedad posible os voy a poner al corriente.De antemano os digo,que para unas cuantas placas ,no merece la pena la inversión en el material de serigrafía .Para confeccionar unas cuantas tenemos en el mercado unos transfer y una cinta de un material como el caucho ,que además de baratos son muy útiles.Cuando se trata de un solo prototipo hace varios años que vengo utilizando CARTON ,en el cual coloco los componentes como si fuera una placa de circuito impreso y las conexiones las realizo enrrollando a las patillas un hilo muy fino de cobre sin esmalte.Los resultados son excelentes y adeñás se recuperan al 100 X 100 los componentes,en el caso de no tener que utilizar el prototipo.

La desventaja que tiene este sistema ,si así se puede entender ,es que es preferible que no existan cruces en las pistas ;aunque si se produjeran ,se coloca una etiqueta adhesiva de las de poner los precios en las tiendas,claro más pequeña ,las hay de varios tamaños y se pueden cruzar las pistas sin ningún problema.Con este sistema tengo actualmente y desde hace años, varios montajes funcionando a la perfección,desde interuptores crepusculares ,hidroniveles ,alarmas,retardos para motores,reguladores de intensidad ect,ect. Si soldamos los componentes el montaje es eterno, rapido y fiable.Para acabados profesionales y para varias placas os aconsejo la serigrafía.

Un saludo a todos y a vuestra entera disposicion.


----------



## Braulio

Esa forma de hacer impresos es totalmete nueva para mi, y me parece fenomenal  y por demás interesante, ojala pudieras publicar algunas fotos para tener una idea mas clara de como hacerlo o nos podrías dar mas detalles, te lo agradesco de antemano. Muchos salu2:

BRAULIO


----------



## Chico3001

Alguien sabe como se llama la tinta verde que ponen a las placas terminadas para evitar la oxidacion? 

Tambien sabran donde conseguir y como aplicar el plateado de conexion entre perforaciones para no tener que estar soldando cablesitos entre las pistas (troughhole)?

Gracias..


----------



## jaf2k

Hola, mira yo ya realice el impreso con serigrafia, pero tengo un pequeño problemita, cuando lo meto en el cloruro ferrico los bordes del impreso no me quedan bien definidos, estan como comidos que puede ser? Gracias


----------



## MaMu

Bueno, veo que mi carencia de tiempo ha dejado alborotados a muchos amigos foristas que, sin lugar a dudas y a estas alturas estas mas que impacientes. Por eso, voy a empezar a volcar ITEM por ITEM de las lista principal que deje en su momento. Asi que empezare por la construccion del bastidor. Como este post, ha perdido un poco el hilo, voy a dejarlo para comentarios y/o crititcas, asi como intercambio de información.

Saludos


----------



## Otrebor

Hola a todos, les dejo este tutorial de serigrafia, yo todavia no tuve la oportunidad de leerlo todo por completo, pero si a alguien le interesa y tiene el tiempo de leerlo todo y le sirve me lo puede decir, gracias y suerte.

http://www.masnovedades.net/thefollowingpages1/100mar152946/ser20graf.rar

Esta es la contraseña del .RAR: 20fast03‎


----------



## bits364

Que tal. me parece muy bien el proyecto de  MaMu. es muy interesante.
conesto supongo que es el principio para todo aquel que se dedica o labora en el campo de la electronica.

en mi caso apenas estudio el primer semestre de carrera ing. electronica y me parece un buen aporte en especial a las personas novatas y que apenas comienzan con esto.

aunque ahy que mencionar que existen muchas maneras de fabricar circuitos impresos. tanto a nivel experimental como a nivel industrial y comercial.

espero que en  tu tutorial se mencione algo sobre eso como una introduccion y para ir metiendo esto como cultura general.


----------



## victorpro

el link no funciona


----------



## lucas220876

me interesaria leer el tutorial el problema es que el link no funciona si pudieran repararlo les agradeceria.


----------



## victorpro

información de la tinta que usan para el lado de los componenetes y de las pista por favor


----------



## Chico3001

En este tema se han discutido esas preguntas:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/hacer-pcb-s-serigrafia-18041/

Saludos..


----------



## gca

Mamu
Sin ofender pero no prometas cosas que luego no cumpliras, si no tenes tiempo es mejor abrir un post cuando ya tenes hecho el tutorial que abrirlo y dejar falsas iluciones. Has dejado a muchas personas esperando 3 años este material y no les sirvio de nada la espera.


----------



## omar

KiuKIV dijo:


> Mamu
> Sin ofender pero no prometas cosas que luego no cumpliras, si no tenes tiempo es mejor abrir un post cuando ya tenes hecho el tutorial que abrirlo y dejar falsas iluciones. Has dejado a muchas personas esperando 3 años este material y no les sirvio de nada la espera.



+1

alguien sabe donde puedo encontrar un tutorial pra hacer circuitos impresos con mascara antisoldante??


----------



## mariachy

bueno mamu me sumo a los que digeron que no prometas cosa que no cumpliras...

detodas maneras yo por lomenos agradezco la intensión... pero este post lleva mas de 4 años esperando el famoso tutorial empezo el 2005 y ya estamos a fines del 2009... no cres que es mucho esperar??? tienes el famoso material o no???

salu2


----------



## fernandob

una promesa es simplemente una demostracion de que uno tenia ganas de compartir en ese momento .
pero uno propone y Dios (mahoma o quien sea ) dispone.

NADIE tiene la obligacion de nada aqui ni en ninguna otra parte.
es mas, *parecen una mezcla de pollitos esperando que les traigan la comida ya medio digerida y princesas engreidas de 15 años de TV .*

si la idea de MA MU los dejo con las ganas :
por que no buscan en la infinita web ??
por que no se ponen a practicar con lo que consiguen y comparten aqui sus experiencias, ??  experiencias de cosas que hayan realizado en prueba.

acaso no les dieron taller en el colegio ????
tienen hemorroides en las plantas de los pies que no salen a la calle a moverse ????

HAGAN ustedes en vez de criticar a los demas.
en la proxima vida van a ser arboles !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ashram

Jajaja, estare al pendiente de éste hilo , no tengo gran experiencia en serigrafía, pero tengo la que he podido adquirir, cuando tenga tiempo y recursos entonces quizas os ayude. Les adelanto que hace 4 años trabajaba con acetatos, sericrom, bicromato, sericlin, tinta 5000, solvente para tinta 5000, un rasero de plástico y me daba buenos resultados, sin embargo, el proceso tiene una curva de aprendizaje larga y tienen que estropear cosas para darse cuenta de como trabajarlas , realmente aunque alguien les ponga un tutorial detallado se ocupa experiencia en el material la cual se gana cometiendo errores (por ejemplo, demasiado solvente hace que la tinta escurra por debajo de la malla y manche todo, te falto exposición a la luz, te sobró exposición a la luz, no consegui un foco de 200 watts y estoy usando uno de 150 watts, etc). No les prometo nada, simplemente estare al pendiente de este hilo y si se me da la oportunidad de participar les ayudo en lo que pueda. hasta luego !!!


----------



## Ashram

En éste hilo se está tratando el tema, creo que pueden resolver muchas de sus dudas ahí. :estudiando: suerte!

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/207323/


----------



## Chico3001

Voy a cerrar este tema para que las futuras discusiones tengan lugar en el otro tema... 

Gracias...


----------

